# Hey NY... Bombs Away



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

:wazzapp: lame ducks... or is that duck or you'll be lame !!!
11 to NY and one deliberate stray to somewhere else...

Oh by the way... there's a little Godfathers trio in each one just to get some feedback on the prototypes...

GW = Godfathers White Label
GR = Godfathers Red Label
GY = Godfathers Yellow Label

Enjoy BOTL's.... 
:biggrin::brick:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn!!!! Bust them Yankees :lol:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

happy1 said:


> Bust them Yankees :lol:


 Hell yeah, go get 'em Jim!:biggrin:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Well well... SC is conducting offensive operations in the NY AO... This might get good yet!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

dam we are in a world of sh--


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

damn i should have never left NY....lol


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

WTF?

Does NH have to get involved here?

Better yet:


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

That's gonna hurt!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like Jim's brought out the big guns.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

....is that "stray" going the same way?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh::sweat::brick:


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Damn that military of cigars looks like it is in perfect formation... But you guys can mount all the offensives you want.. the south will burn yet again...


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Those pics look like angels of death getting ready to harvest some souls..........Go toward the white light NYers...Go toward the light, and get knocked the [email protected] OUT...


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I love it Jim... I should be launching a similar attack. Matter of fact if u want we can launch together Friday... Have a bomb making party with our other brothers from CL at the shop that are playing.


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

i hate you guys... lol


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Steel shutters in place...bomb sniffing dogs at the post box...nothing can hurt this Yankee!....lol


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

that's a lot of boxes...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Big Jimbo has gone loco


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

sweet 6 lb 8oz beautiful baby jesus...........


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Crap! Charles has been teaching you....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Even more destruction!


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Yes... you've been sighted...*



jam said:


> dam we are in a world of sh--


Duck, run, it won't do ya' any good... bang... can you hear the silence?
:brick:


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

Man, I ain't scared of no southern boy............

thats alot of boxes, though...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

The South will Rise Again--get er dun son---LOL


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

that's what I'm talking about right there....don't forget to include a white flag for them...:biggrin:


----------



## MaduroLvr (Sep 19, 2008)

*cowers in the corner muttering.... you're safe in VT, you're safe in VT.... *


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:wazzapp:This is out of hand!!

I gona say it with the words of a great man!!

I HAVE A DREAM... That Nord and South once live in harmony again!! :biggrin:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice! BigJim is kicking ass in V formation! Light up the sky!:whoohoo:
(good thing I'm in NJ!)


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

So thats what I just heard screaming over my office.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

oh shyte !!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Bombs will be dropping. This should be fun to watch.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

duck and cover


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow some damage there


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

The is going to leave a mark!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Remember you hit1 you hit the whole NY family


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*And...*



jam said:


> Remember you hit1 you hit the whole NY family


:teacher::wazzapp:
:biggrin:
ain't no runnin' .... ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------

